Ask HN: What sci-fi most resembles the Strugatsky brothers' “Roadside Picnic?” - bookofjoe
======
bookofjoe
"Roadside Picnic" is a science fiction novel written by Arkady and Boris
Strugatsky in 1971. The novel was first translated to English in 1977 by
Antonina W. Bouis. By 1998, 38 editions of the novel had been published in 20
countries. I have read it countless times. Here's a PDF, in case you've never
had the pleasure: [http://soviethistory.msu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/picn...](http://soviethistory.msu.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/picnic.pdf)

~~~
yesenadam
wikip says: Tarkovsky's _Stalker_ is loosely based on it, as are quite a few
video games, movies and plays.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadside_Picnic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadside_Picnic)

------
code_Whisperer
"Roadside Picnic" is one of those books that stick in your brain for a very
long time, which in turn makes it one of the books I most love. I do not know
ANYTHING about the novel (or movie) "Annihilation" but whenever I see the
trailer for the movie, it makes me think of "Roadside Picnic". Perhaps there
are some similarities there?

~~~
bookofjoe
Opens Friday February 23; can't wait! Thanks!

------
timclark
Two similar books by Stansislaw Lem would be His Master's Voice and Fiasco.

~~~
operatorius
Would like to add Solaris (Stanislav Lem) as well. Not only Tarkovsky has
directed a movie based on Solaris as well, but it definitely has that soviet
russian desperate hope of ones achievable freedom. Also the sci-fi part is
also very organic as it was in Roadside Picnic

~~~
bookofjoe
Excellent, I'm all over this. Thank you!

